# Supermodel 172



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

hotsauceaddict said:


> I rode a Ride Yukon 172 last year, with Ride Beta's. This year I picked up a Burton Supermodel 172, with Cartels. Took it out for the first day yesterday. That 10mm taper on the back end really does drastically decrease rear leg burn. I wear a knee brace on my right leg, and it's so much more comfy on the new board. I don't stop until I hit the bottom, and with the Ride I had to, or at least ride switch for a while on really long runs. It was way too cold at Lake Louise yesterday to really light the fuse, but so far i'm impressed, and I can't wait to burn it down on a warmer day.... Highly recommended board. Gotta get used to those bigger highbacks on the Cartels tho, approx. 1/3 larger than the Rides... but the bindings too are way comfier... I never was a big believer in toe caps, but after yesterday it makes sense... So far so good!


cap straps are the shit dude..and 172 wowza


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

*supermodel*

I have a super model 163 and it is pretty good on a deep pow day at a resort. Thats the only time I would want to ride it. The board itself is not that durable to rock damage compared to a ride or a never summer. Then again Burton gear is not that durable to begin with. I only know one guy who can shred who has not yet broke his Burton bindings. I have a pair of ruler boots and they fell apart on me and I only put one season on them. The only thing good about burton is their pants and jackets.


----------

